#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures

## Azad

*Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures*


Publisher: Project Management Institute 
Number Of Pages: 79 
Publication Date: 2001-10 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1880410818 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781880410813 



Description: This is the first practice standard that the Project Management Institute (PMI) has developed to complement and elaborate on the information contained in its de facto global standard for the profession, A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK Guide)  2000 Edition. It provides guidance and universal principles for the initial generation, subsequent development, and application of the Work Breakdown Structure (WBS). Successful project management uses planning techniques to define the project objectives in sufficient detail to support effective management of the project. The WBS provides the foundation for defining work as it relates to project objectives and establishes the structure for managing the work to its completion. Each descending level of a WBS represents an increasingly detailed definition of the project work.

*Link :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2nd edition2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures

----------


## rossi

Thank u

----------


## juncreek

thanks a lot.

----------


## wcbphx

Thank you, had not seen this one before.

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share. Kindly share the latest standard if available

----------


## pipe

Thanks a lot

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

Could you uplod to 4shared ? thank you

----------


## shakmed

Link dead dear ! Can u upload pl at 4shared ?

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link...

----------


## qasim

Share at rapidshare bro

----------


## arnel_ado

thank you.

----------


## Azad

Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures, 2nd 2006


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures

----------


## Beni_pgn

share other link

----------


## Azad

Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures, 2nd edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mike69

Thanks a lot

----------


## racp12

Mr. Azad,
Thanks a lot

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## haiminh2507

thank a lot for your sharing.

----------


## Manisch

thanks

----------

